# Y3T Help



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

As some of you know iv got time off from the gym at the moment due to having a abcess drained. but when i go back im planning on starting some y3t training but need help with compound and isolation exersies, these are the ones i can think of... add to the list please.

*Chest*

*
*bb/db/mchne presses

flyes

cables

peck deck

pullovers

*Back*

*
*deads

pull ups

bent over row

straight arm pull down

pullovers

rope pulls

hyper extensions

*Delts*

*
*OH presses

shrugs

upright row

side lats

front raises

rear flyes

*Bicep*

*
*chin ups

dumbel curl

concentration curl

cable curls

*Tricep*

*
*CGBP

dips

pushdowns

kickbacks :laugh:

*Legs*

*
*squats

leg press

lunges

SLDL

extensions

curls


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

dips, seated rows are not really isolation are they

better way to look at isolation is single or mutliple joint

for back good isolation exercises - pull overs, straight arm pull downs


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i know dumbel curls isnt really a compound but need more for bicep


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

wat r the main y3t principles solidcecil?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

jordan its bascically a body part split.

week 1 - heavy week reps 6-10

week 2 - same split reps 12-14

week 3 - all supersets, drop sets,giant sets, rest pause sets just really pump,fast twictch stuff etc etc

then back to week 1. reps vary depending were you read i believe he adjusts it each time you run a 9 week cycle then changes the rep ranges and exercises.

for example te second 9 week cycle might be - week 1 5-8 reps, week 2 12-14 reps then the same week 3.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

im going to do

week1- heavy compounds 4-8 reps

week2- heavy compounds 8-10 reps

week3- mainly isolation 12-15 reps, giant sets, super sets etc.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

anyone think of anymore?


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

delts compound uprright row, hang clean and press, hang snatch

so in week 3 its solely isolation movements: so example sessions wud be

chest+bis

pec dec superset cable curl 3x15

pullovers superset dumbell flies 3x15

cable cross over superset hammer curl 3x15

preacher curl superset reverse curl 3x15

or wud there still be some compound movements in this week?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

XJPX said:


> delts compound uprright row, hang clean and press, hang snatch
> 
> so in week 3 its solely isolation movements: so example sessions wud be
> 
> ...


yeah in 3rd week will try to stick to just isolations, but will probs still do all chest then all bicep.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

i quite like the idea of it  cos i can only train heavy for a cuple weeks then im exhausted, so the isolation stuff wud be a nice deload


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

XJPX said:


> i quite like the idea of it  cos i can only train heavy for a cuple weeks then im exhausted, so the isolation stuff wud be a nice deload


yeah i usted to be the same, so heard about this and going to give this a try.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

is skull crushers a compound or isolation for tricep?

and anyone know of anymore compound for bicep?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

the third week you dont have to stick to isolation. actually i dont think its recommended. i think you go from a compound to an isolation in a superset etc, then use drop sets, giant sets, big rest pause sets etc etc. Ive seen neil hill use legg press and squats in his 3rd week.

if you go to gaspari website there are loadsa vids about it.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

hilly said:


> the third week you dont have to stick to isolation. actually i dont think its recommended. i think you go from a compound to an isolation in a superset etc, then use drop sets, giant sets, big rest pause sets etc etc. Ive seen neil hill use legg press and squats in his 3rd week.
> 
> if you go to gaspari website there are loadsa vids about it.


examples of a third week session in full pal for chest and bis?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

not sure mate take a look theres about 5 clips


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

hilly said:


> the third week you dont have to stick to isolation. actually i dont think its recommended. i think you go from a compound to an isolation in a superset etc, then use drop sets, giant sets, big rest pause sets etc etc. Ive seen neil hill use legg press and squats in his 3rd week.
> 
> if you go to gaspari website there are loadsa vids about it.


yeah iv seen the leg training videos.

but other places iv read that he mainly sticks to isolations in 3rd week, i think theres alot of variations to this routine.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

How did this go? Intrested in this.

What did your weeks exercises look like?


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Why don't you post up your programme for people to see the y3t programme


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Journal here

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/107348-cecils-journel-mass-construction.html

Just seen it!


----------

